# The Tint



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

Ok so I have heard it's a pain in the @$$ to put the limo tint stuff on your windows. So, anyone who knows about this or has tinted their windows could you let me know how it was and how hard it is?  thanks


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

No tinting isn't that hard. If you searchwithin this sitethey walk you through it.


I see you're from Maine....where are you getting a sticker with limo tint? What I do is put 35% (on my truck). Limo will attrack the police, but 35% dosen't (yet). Come inspection time, I remove it, and then I re-tint once I get a sticker.


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks, I think i will try the 35% , but why do you take it off before inspection is it illegal in maine?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

50% is the legal limit and you have to show an "official" certificate from the installer, so you can see how limo (5%??) wouldn't have a chance here. However, 35% may pass if the inspector has other things on his mind or whatever; I may try to pass with it next time.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

limo is a pain because limo is pure black and any bubble, wrinkles ect. you get in the tint appears as holes and cuts in the tint. I just got finished tinting my front windows limo tint. I couldnt get the passenger side window tinted because i took it out for a second to respray it and a gust of wind came and knocked it off the table, it stuck to itself and when i tried to pull it a part a tore a piece off (if at all possible tint indoors to avoid these envoromental problems). If I look at at how much i spent on tint trying to do it my self i could have paid some one else that knows what they are doing and still saved money. (I'm at $45 now, i could have just got 2 rolls for $30 paid my neighbor 15, I need to do the passenger side and the two in the back look ghetto as hell up close so that another 30. and i'm going to just accept the fact that i can't tint windows and i should stick to stereos and pay him 15 for him to do it. so know its going to cost me $90 when i could have just paid 45)


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Right....I forgot that limo being virtually black will show up flaws much more than 35%. And also when I say "easy" I'm talking about my truck...all flat windows....curved windows can be a biatch.


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

Ya I hear the back windshield is tough anyone know about how much you'd pay an auto co. supplier to do it or do they do it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm debating between Limo tint and Mirror tint. take a look at my car (on my webpage) and tell me what you think would look better.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It runs about $200 to tint a car. See if they can do the back in one piece, because if they do it in strips, even if they get it lined up nice, it'll eventually show. They should clean the glass with glass cleaner and a razor blade before they put the tint on. Also go to a reputable shop that's been around for like 10 years or longer and guarantees against fading, bluing and bubbling. Also, don't sign ANY release of liability unless you've read and understand it all. I had my '96 Beretta done and they layed the tint on the outside to cut it to size, and cut into my glass with their razor knife. Pissed me off. Even though I'm confident I could it it right myself, I don't, and that's for one simple reason. If you fuck it up and it bubbles, it's a bitch to take back off. Peeling off the tint is easy enough, but removing the glue takes a lot of time with a razor blade and a can of $3 areosol glass cleaner called Dirtex (The only stuff that gets the glue off according to several tint shops).


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i've found out that bug and tar remover and a little bit of elbow grease can remove the adhesive too. the only thing is if you take the tint out of all of your windows you car smells like the bug and tar remover for a few days, i wouldn't advise you to ride with your windows all the way up untill the smell is gone and if you use a lot of it the windows will get smeared everytime you rolled the windows down for a day or 2 until all of the bug and tar remover had dried up from inside the door.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Ive got Limo Tint. I kinda wish I did it myself. Even tho Ive never done it before. Theyre are some tiny bubbles on the back windsheild. Bothers me to look and see that crap. Oh well the tint was a gift. In the future, Ill do it myself. The guy that did it. said the glue is just water mixed with palm olive, is this true? 

Another thing I hate is the Defogger Teflon bubbles on the top of the backwindow, they say its impossible to tint over them. so what I have along with all other 200sx's is a big strip of nothing along the top of my backwindow.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> The guy that did it. said the glue is just water mixed with palm olive, is this true?


The tint comes with the glue on it, they peel the backing off and expose the adhesive. You spray the glass with a soap/water mixture to kep the adhesive from sticking to the glas while you get the tint lined up and any bubbles, creases worked out. Then you wait 24 hours before rolling the windows down because the water needs to evaporate out, allowing the adhesive to take hold.


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

I have 4% on mine cops hate it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

If you wanna take off the original tint, Soak the existing tint of teh window with ammonia and cover it up with some plastic, so it doesnt evaporate. Wait a little bit, or put the car in the sun for a while and the tint will actually peel right off in one big piece. 
Because my windows were all bubbled up, I was really surprised how easily it came off.

Anyway, Ammonia will also remove the adhesive in no problem.

If you want that water/soap mixture, go to Autozone or Checker Auto Parts.. or hell even wall mart, in teh window tinting section and there is a small bottle of liquid, which you mix with a gallon of water, and then sprey it onto the new tint and window.


----------

